# Will you marry me?



## roccart

I am planning to propose to my beloved in Venice on a gondola next week.
How do you say in Italian...

"Will you marry me?"
or

"Will you spend your life with me?"

thanks
roccart


----------



## VenusEnvy

roccart: You have posted your question in the English-only forum. Oops!  

To get a translation in Italian, post in the Italian-English forum.


----------



## Daywalker

"Vuoi sposarmi" / "Mi vuoi sposare"
"Vuoi passare il resto della tua vita con me"


----------



## GenJen54

With a proposal like that (those), who can refuse?  Your fiancee is very lucky.  And yes, this should be moved to the Italian-English forum.


----------



## Gordonedi

What a wonderful idea, roccart - I do hope that it works !

I take it that you expect the response in English, and don't need to know the Italian for "Of course I will !" or "I though you'd never get around to asking !", or if it were me asking, a response of "You've got to be kidding !"

"In bocca al lupo !", as they say in Venice...


----------



## Silvia

Daywalker said:
			
		

> "Vuoi sposarmi" / "Mi vuoi sposare"


I would pick up: Vuoi sposarmi?  

"Mi vuoi sposare?" That is good too


----------



## DDT

Daywalker said:
			
		

> "Vuoi sposarmi" / "Mi vuoi sposare"
> "Vuoi passare il resto della tua vita con me"



The latter is fine but not romantic at all so that let me suggest something like "Vuoi percorrere il sentiero della vita insieme a me?"

DDT


----------



## Elisa68

I would say that for a non-italian speaking "mi vuoi sposare" is very romantic. 
Maybe I am old-fashioned, but I think that the simplest way is the best one.  
And it is also easier to pronounce!!


----------



## ElGuappo2K

*Ti amo, mi vuoi sposare?*
*I love you, will you marry me?*


----------



## silvietta

DDT said:
			
		

> The latter is fine but not romantic at all so that let me suggest something like "Vuoi percorrere il sentiero della vita insieme a me?"
> 
> DDT


 
wow that's so romantic!...
Can I suggest something?
"Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...


----------



## Idioteque

silvietta said:
			
		

> wow that's so romantic!...
> Can I suggest something?
> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...



Wow, it's very romantic!   But I guess that our poor Roccart will use too much time to learn it!!!  

Ciao, Laura


----------



## MacMan

silvietta said:
			
		

> wow that's so romantic!...
> Can I suggest something?
> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...


 
What is that in English?


----------



## Idioteque

MacMan said:
			
		

> What is that in English?



"Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...

"I wish that your eyes were the first light I see when I wake up in the mrning and that the perfume of your skin were with me step by step, forever.Marry me, my love"

Hope my translation isn't too bad...


----------



## MacMan

Great translation. Cheers


----------



## Idioteque

MacMan said:
			
		

> Great translation. Cheers



Really?  I wouldn't have expected it...


----------



## MacMan

Really?  I wouldn't have expected it... 

yup


----------



## Idioteque

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Wow, it's very romantic!   But I guess that our poor Roccart would spend too much time learning it!!!



tsk, errori di gioventù...  Per fortuna che c'è Charles!


----------



## You little ripper!

Idioteque said:
			
		

> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...
> 
> "I wish that your eyes were the first light I see when I wake up in the mrning and that the perfume of your skin were with me step by step, forever.Marry me, my love"
> 
> Hope my translation isn't too bad...


Very good translation Laura.  May I suggest a few changes though, to make it a little more poetic.
_I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake every morning and that the perfume of your skin accompany my every step for eternity.  Marry me, my love!_


----------



## ElaineG

Idioteque said:
			
		

> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...
> 
> "I wish that your eyes were the first light I see when I wake up in the mrning and that the perfume of your skin were with me step by step, forever.Marry me, my love"
> 
> Hope my translation isn't too bad...


 
So che hai usato i tempi della versione italiano, ma in inglese suonarebbe meglio: I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever...."

"I wish .... were" suggests an impossibility or a missed opportunity, whereas he's expressing his hope for a real future.

Comunque, ottimo lavoro, *carlino, *

oops, volevo dire *laura*


----------



## Idioteque

> Very good translation Laura. May I suggest a few changes though, to make it a little more poetic.
> I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake every morning and that the perfume of your skin accompany my every step for eternity. Marry me, my love!





			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> So che hai usato i tempi della versione italiana, ma in inglese suonerebbe meglio: I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever...."
> 
> "I wish .... were" suggests an impossibility or a missed opportunity, whereas he's expressing his hope for a real future.
> 
> Comunque, ottimo lavoro, *carlino, *
> Eh eh, per un momento ho pensato mi stessi dando del cane  Forse è meglio "carletto"
> oops, volevo dire *laura*



Thanks for your compliments...  you were very kind, even because aferwards you've changed almost everything...  Anyway, I had noticed that "I wish...were" wasn't the correct translation (for the reason you mentioned, Elaine), but I couldn't find anything better... 
Btw, my fussy eye has noticed that your versions are a little different...  which is the one correct, or are they both correct?


----------



## ElaineG

Sono ambedue corrette. (Ma ne ho scritta una, quindi non sono neutrale).


----------



## Idioteque

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Sono ambedue corrette. (Ma ne ho scritta una, quindi non sono neutrale).



Bene!  Però ho un dubbio. Io avrei scritto: "I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever" in questo caso, non capisco la funzione di "for"  


> I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever...."



Nella versione proposta da Charlie C. , invece, non capisco perché la seconda subordinata sia retta da "that" e non da "to"... 


> I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake every morning and that the perfume of your skin accompany my every step for eternity. Marry me, my love!



Dilemmi grammaticali...


----------



## ElaineG

Non sono regole strette per questa situazione - è una dichiarizone d'amore, un po' poetica.  Può funzionare anche senza "for".  Stavo provando ad avere un certo ritmo, che secondo me, suona bene.  Comunque se "for" non ti piace, lascialo perdere!  La frase rimane corretta.


----------



## Idioteque

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Non sono regole strette per questa situazione - è una dichiarizone d'amore, un po' poetica.  Può funzionare anche senza "for".  Stavo provando ad avere un certo ritmo, che secondo me, suona bene.  Comunque se "for" non ti piace, lascialo perdere!  La frase rimane corretta.



Grazie mille, elaine!


----------



## Fidelia

Idioteque said:
			
		

> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi fossero la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagnasse ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami amore mio"...
> 
> "I wish that your eyes were the first light I see when I wake up in the mrning and that the perfume of your skin were with me step by step, forever.Marry me, my love"
> 
> Hope my translation isn't too bad...


 


			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> So che hai usato i tempi della versione italiano, ma in inglese suonarebbe meglio: I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever...."
> 
> "I wish .... were" suggests an impossibility or a missed opportunity, whereas he's expressing his hope for a real future.
> 
> Comunque, ottimo lavoro, *carlino, *
> 
> oops, volevo dire *laura*


 
That is true about suggesting impossibility vs hope for a real future, but the italian verbs are in past tense. I know it was mentioned that the tenses were different, but I think it is intended to be said in Italian when he proposes, so you want them to be right i think.
Both fossero and accompagnasse are in the imperfect subjunctive.  I think they should be in the present subjunctive in order for it to make sense.  That is why Carlino's translation makes more sense for the purpose of the statement (proposing to someone) but Idioteque's translation is true to what the original Italian text is saying.

I also have a suggestion. How about "anima mia" instead? I just always thought it was romantic that Don Ottavio calls Donn'Anna "Anima mia" in Mozart's Don Giovanni. (I am sure it is used elsewhere too, but this instance stands out in my mind.) It is pretty deep, for when you love someone to call them, literally, 'my soul,' you know? 
But calling someone "my soul" is not in common usage in English, I don't think. Calling someone "my angel" comes close i guess.  
But anyway, "anima mia" is just a suggestion. There is nothing wrong with "amore mio," but personally, I would really like being called "anima mia" by someone instead 

My contribution: "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagni ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami, anima mia"...


----------



## Fidelia

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Bene!  Però ho un dubbio. Io avrei scritto: "I would like your eyes to be the first light I see when I wake up and for the perfume of your skin to accompany my every step forever" in questo caso, non capisco la funzione di "for"
> 
> 
> Nella versione proposta da Charlie C. , invece, non capisco perché la seconda subordinata sia retta da "that" e non da "to"...
> 
> 
> Dilemmi grammaticali...


 
"That" and "For" are there because in Italian, it would be understood that the "che" in the first clause carries over into the second, so it doesn't have to be put there again, but in English, it needs something there to begin the second clause and both "that" and "for" can fit to convey the desired idea. I hope that makes sense. It made better sense in my head before trying to type it out. lol. 

"Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano la mia prima luce al risveglio e (che) il profumo della tua pelle accompagni ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami, anima mia"...


----------



## Idioteque

Fidelia said:
			
		

> That is true about suggesting impossibility vs hope for a real future, but the italian verbs are in past tense. I know it was mentioned that the tenses were different, but I think it is intended to be said in Italian when he proposes, so you want them to be right i think.
> Both fossero and accompagnasse are in the imperfect subjunctive.  I think they should be in the present subjunctive in order for it to make sense.  That is why Carlino's translation makes more sense for the purpose of the statement (proposing to someone) but Idioteque's translation is true to what the original Italian text is saying.
> 
> I also have a suggestion. How about "anima mia" instead? I just always thought it was romantic that Don Ottavio calls Donn'Anna "Anima mia" in Mozart's Don Giovanni. (I am sure it is used elsewhere too, but this instance stands out in my mind.) It is pretty deep, for when you love someone to call them, literally, 'my soul,' you know?
> But calling someone "my soul" is not in common usage in English, I don't think. Calling someone "my angel" comes close i guess.
> But anyway, "anima mia" is just a suggestion. There is nothing wrong with "amore mio," but personally, I would really like being called "anima mia" by someone instead
> 
> My contribution: "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano la mia prima luce al risveglio e il profumo della tua pelle accompagni ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami, anima mia"...



great suggestions, fidelia!  I just would like to point out that, in my opinion, after "vorrei", you should use the ""congiuntivo imperfetto", because of the _consecutio temporum_. "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano" sounds quite bad to my ear. 
About "anima mia", well, it's a good suggestions, but I'm afraid that most of Italian people would recall the song by "Cugini di campagna" (see here ) rather than the wonderful Mozart's masterpiece you mentioned.  

Laura

P.S: I laughed a lot about Carlino. Actually, Elaine was referring to me because of my avatar (Carlino, Italian term of endearment for Carlo--->Charlie Chaplin. But I already said it should be "Carletto". Carlino is a kind  (race?) of dog)


----------



## Idioteque

Fidelia said:
			
		

> "That" and "For" are there because in Italian, it would be understood that the "che" in the first clause carries over into the second, so it doesn't have to be put there again, but in English, it needs something there to begin the second clause and both "that" and "for" can fit to convey the desired idea. I hope that makes sense. It made better sense in my head before trying to type it out. lol.
> 
> "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano la mia prima luce al risveglio e (che) il profumo della tua pelle accompagni ogni mio passo, per sempre. Sposami, anima mia"...



Thanks a lot for your clear and brilliant explanation, Fidelia 
It's just that, according to my Italian logic, I found that "for" unnecessary...


----------



## lsp

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Carlino is a kind  (race?) of dog)


_breed_ of dog.


----------



## Idioteque

lsp said:
			
		

> _breed_ of dog.


 never heard of it!  c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare!  grazie Lsp!


----------



## lsp

Idioteque said:
			
		

> never heard of it!  c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare!  grazie Lsp!


Figurati! Finalmente tocca a me a dirlo a te!


----------



## Juri

Just for continue:
 What else, in case the other soul could  answer :
 "Marry, today? Isn't it out of fashion?"


----------



## Fidelia

Idioteque said:
			
		

> great suggestions, fidelia!  I just would like to point out that, in my opinion, after "vorrei", you should use the ""congiuntivo imperfetto", because of the _consecutio temporum_. "Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano" sounds quite bad to my ear.


 
The congiuntivo imperfetto is used after il condizionale for a concurrent action. Is that what this is considered? I understood it as a future desire (or, rather, a desire for something that would be a permament/repeated action in the future) which I thought had a different sequence-of-tenses rule, unless i am semi-renenbering something else and confusing the two things...  



			
				Idioteque said:
			
		

> About "anima mia", well, it's a good suggestions, but I'm afraid that most of Italian people would recall the song by "Cugini di campagna" (see here ) rather than the wonderful Mozart's masterpiece you mentioned.
> 
> Laura


 
I am not sure i fully understand the scenario of the song. But i suppose it is not a good one? Enlighten me lol.


----------



## You little ripper!

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Thanks for your compliments...  you were very kind, even because aferwards you've changed almost everything...


The only reason I changed parts of it was not because I felt there was anything wrong with the passage Laura. I just thought you might want to see how it looked written in a more poetic way in English.

I've only just realized that roccart posted his question back in September. He's probably married, divorced and remarried since then.  (Don't get upset roccart. It's just a joke!)


----------



## Idioteque

Fidelia said:
			
		

> The congiuntivo imperfetto is used after il condizionale for a concurrent action. Is that what this is considered? I understood it as a future desire (or, rather, a desire for something that would be a permament/repeated action in the future) which I thought had a different sequence-of-tenses rule, unless i am semi-renenbering something else and confusing the two things...


Well, in this case you would have to use the congiuntivo imperfetto. According to the grammar rule, when in the main clause you have a condizionale which conveys a will or a wish, then in the subordinate clause you have to use the congiuntivo imperfetto.  This is the rule. In addition, I assure you that "vorrei che tu sia" sounds quite bad in Italian. 



> I am not sure i fully understand the scenario of the song. But i suppose it is not a good one? Enlighten me lol.


Well, apparently there's nothing wrong with its text, although it sounds quite buttery...  it's not the kind of music I like listening to, but, beyond this it's just that it was performed by quite a ridiculous "band"... they wore wedge heels (though they were men!  ), curly wigs and bell-bottoms...  the singer sang in falsetto...they were hilarious!!!


----------



## Fidelia

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Well, in this case you would have to use the congiuntivo imperfetto. According to the grammar rule, when in the main clause you have a condizionale which conveys a will or a wish, then in the subordinate clause you have to use the congiuntivo imperfetto.  This is the rule. In addition, I assure you that "vorrei che tu sia" sounds quite bad in Italian.


 
ah, ok. I probably was confusing it with somehting else then. Thanks.



			
				Idioteque said:
			
		

> Well, apparently there's nothing wrong with its text, although it sounds quite buttery...  it's not the kind of music I like listening to, but, beyond this it's just that it was performed by quite a ridiculous "band"... they wore wedge heels (though they were men!  ), curly wigs and bell-bottoms...  the singer sang in falsetto...they were hilarious!!!


 
That is funny. So it is just that the phrase makes people think of a dumb band?


----------



## Fidelia

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I've only just realized that roccart posted his question back in September. He's probably married, divorced and remarried since then.  (Don't get upset roccart. It's just a joke!)


 
And at the time he posted it he was going to propose "nest week."  So he is most likely engaged already. lol. So congratulations to Roccart!
I would be curious to know what his final choice was lol.


----------



## sonnymystr

Hi,
I'm trying to have the following translated for a proposal.  I would like to have more put in but the space for characters and words are limited.
"My Annabelle,  Will you marry me?  -Your Sonny"

I ended up putting "Mio Annabelle, Mi vuoi sposare? -Tuo Sonny"

I have a question regarding the pronouns.  Since she is female, should the pronoun read "Mia" instead of "Mio"?  And would mine be "Tuo" since I am male.
Thanks for your help.  I'm having this engraved on the brick pathway of a local library.  Thank you again.


----------



## brian

sonnymystr said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm trying to have the following translated for a proposal.  I would like to have more put in but the space for characters and words are limited.
> "My Annabelle,  Will you marry me?  -Your Sonny"
> 
> I ended up putting "Mio Annabelle, Mi vuoi sposare? -Tuo Sonny"
> 
> I have a question regarding the pronouns.  Since she is female, should the pronoun read "Mia" instead of "Mio"?  And would mine be "Tuo" since I am male.
> Thanks for your help.  I'm having this engraved on the brick pathway of a local library.  Thank you again.


Hi Sonny,

First off, welcome to the forums, and congratulations on the near future engagement! 

Second, you are right about the _possessive_ _adjectives_ "mio/a" and "tuo/a"--they must agree with the noun (in this case, name) they modify..._-o_ for masculine, _-a_ for feminine.  So definitely _mia Annabelle_, and _tuo Sonny_.

Third, since it's an engraving, you want to pay particular attention to all details of the words.  In your sentences, you capitalized the "Will" and the "Mi," and I'm not saying you should or shouldn't...just that you should be aware that you did.  It's not technically grammatically sound, but since it's an engraving, you can do what you want.

Finally, if brevity/concision is an issue, you can make it: _Mia Annabelle, vuoi sposarmi? - Tuo Sonny_.  This is perfectly acceptible Italian syntax and means the exact same thing.  Although, since this is a marriage proposal, I don't know if it's more formal or customary to use the _Mi vuoi sposare_ version or not...we should await the response of native Italians.

That's about it from me.  I wish you all the best in your proposal and your future!


Brian


----------



## sonnymystr

Thanks Brian.  I appreciate all your help.  This is a great website/message board.


----------



## Moogey

With modal verbs (volere, sapere, dovere, and potere), the object generally precedes the conjugated modal verb, but it's not _required_, so therefore "mi vuoi sposare" and "vuoi sposarmi" are correct. However, it means "do you want to marry me?" which sounds rather strange, even in English. "Mi sposerai" doesn't get too many Google results, so I'd wait for the natives on this one.

Also, to my ears, Annabelle mia sounds best, with mia after the name. I don't know why, but it does. Maybe the natives can explain it better!

-M


----------



## Juri

Annabella mia, mi vuoi sposare? is quite perfect!


----------



## Saoul

I would only add, that to my ears it sounds a bit odd.

Annabella mia, is quite right indeed, but it seems old and stiff. 

Is it so indispensable? 
Why don't you simply tell her: "Annabella, vuoi sposarmi?" or "Annabella, mi vuoi sposare?" or "Annabella, vuoi essere mia moglie?".

I'm curious to know what other Natives might think about that mio. Maybe is just a problem of personal taste, but I thought you wanted to know, since this is quite important for you.


----------



## Clamore79

Being Italian I can tell you that "Annabella mia, mi vuoi sposare?" is surely the best form you can use. In this case the possesive adjective must follow the name and "mi" mustn't be written in capital letters...

Good luck, I wish you all the best!


Actually Saoul is quite right..that "mia" sounds a bit poetic/literary...in an informal context, in the spoken language you won't use "mia" but would you simply say "Annabella, mi vuoi sposare?"

Claudia


----------



## sonnymystr

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I'm now leaning into not using the possessive pronoun.  I was wondering though if "mi vuoi sporasme" was the best way of saying "will you marry me".  In Italian language, how do they usually say it when proposing.  I needed to keep it short because I was only allowed 16 characters per line with a total of 3 lines.
Thanks again, I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## diddue

"Annabella, vuoi sposarmi?" is perfect. Simple, sweet...
I wish you the best!
 Cristina


----------



## Clamore79

If I was to ask you to marry me in Italian I would say "mi vuoi sposare?"...

Claudia


----------



## sonnymystr

What's the difference between saying "vuoi sposarmi" and "mi vuoi sposare"?  Is one more formal.


----------



## Saoul

They are absolutely identical to me. Same register, one as formal as the other...  interchangeable, indeed.


----------



## Moogey

Clamore79 said:
			
		

> If I were to ask you to marry me in Italian I would say "mi vuoi sposare?"...
> 
> Claudia



Tiny correction... this is an example of English subjunctive, which we don't use often!

-M


----------



## sonnymystr

Hi guys.  I decided on going with "Bella, ti amo.  Vuoi sposarmi?  I really like it.  But I wanted to sign off.  Is there a way to say "Always, ____(my Name)___" or "Yours forever"?  Similar to a love letter.  Thanks in advance


----------



## danalto

_Yours forever_, I like it best.
Are you going to invite us all? 


_ EDIT: Oh, please forgive me! I got it wrong (I need a coffe..) 
Thank you TimeHP...(gli ultimi saranno i primi?)

Tuo per sempre. _


----------



## TimeHP

_Tuo _______(your name)_
or
_Tuo per sempre _


I also really like 
_Solo tuo_

Ciao


----------



## Moogey

danalto said:
			
		

> _EDIT: Oh, please forgive me! I got it wrong (I need a coffee..)
> Thank you TimeHP...(gli ultimi saranno i primi?)_


Coffee  Non ti preoccupare... faccio questo errore qualche volta anch'io (con o senza caffè )

-M


----------



## danalto

Grazie! 
That was definitively a typo!
O, maybe, I wanted to write _coffin _instead...(joking!) 
(as I'm a little bit tired, I mean...)


----------



## claudine2006

Mia Annabelle, mi vuoi sposare? -Tuo Sonny


----------



## danalto

Sonny, please! Let us know about it!


----------



## sonnymystr

Hi everyone,
I finally put:
"BELLA, TI AMO.  
MI VUOI SPOSARE?
CON AMORE, SONNY"
I really liked Tuo Per Sempre but it just wouldn't fit in the brick because of limited space.  The proposal won't be for awhile.  The library walkway needs to be completed.  I wish it could sound better than how it's written but due to limited space that was the best I could do.  Hopefully that will be around for several years.


----------



## sonnymystr

What does "solo tuo" mean?

"Only yours??"


----------



## brian

sonnymystr said:
			
		

> What does "solo tuo" mean?
> 
> "Only yours??"


Yes, but I'd rather say in English "Yours alone."  I wonder if in Italian there is a different sound between "Solo tuo" and "Tuo solo," just like I hear a difference between "Only yours," "Yours only," "Yours alone," etc.


Brian


----------



## Saoul

sonnymystr said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I finally put:
> "BELLA, TI AMO.
> MI VUOI SPOSARE?
> CON AMORE, SONNY"
> I really liked Tuo Per Sempre but it just wouldn't fit in the brick because of limited space.  The proposal won't be for awhile.  The library walkway needs to be completed.  I wish it could sound better than how it's written but due to limited space that was the best I could do.  Hopefully that will be around for several years.



WOW! Impressive!
Congratulations!
The sentence is by a grammar point of view, PERFECT.
By a "feeling" point of view... in lack of other words... WOW.


----------



## sonnymystr

Thank you.  I had a lot fo help from everyone.  Hope she likes it.  I'll let you know in a few months.  Neither of us is Italian but she loves the language and the culture.  We might go to Italy in our honeymoon.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## rudyv

I need help saying this in Itailian, will you marry me? I know the words, vuoi sposare, but unsure  of how to pronounce vuoi. thanks..


----------



## irene.acler

rudyv said:


> I need help saying this in Itailian, will you marry me? I know the words, vuoi sposare, but unsure  of how to pronounce vuoi. thanks..



Vuoi sposarmi? (The accent is on the vowels underlined).


----------



## fiorilù

rudyv said:


> I need help saying this in Itailian, will you marry me? I know the words, vuoi sposare, but unsure of how to pronounce vuoi. thanks..


 
Hallo Rudyv

Will you marry me) Vuoi sposarMI? 
vuoi is pronounced exactly as it is written

Good luck...


----------



## rudyv

so is it vuOeye, sorry i am Italian descent, and a beginner at this.


----------



## irene.acler

Vuoi as it is written...
v as *V*iew
u as m*O*vie
o as *O*yster
i as *I*nside


----------



## fiorilù

rudyv said:


> so is it vuOeye, sorry i am Italian descent, and a beginner at this.


 
Ih ih
yes rudyv let's say that you can pronounce it like that - but simply say 
v u o i   - vuoi (no long vowel at the end)
Ok?


----------



## rudyv

thanks so much, grazi!!!


----------



## rudyv

I plan to say Ti amo, vuoi sposarmi....is this ok?


----------



## fiorilù

rudyv said:


> I plan to say Ti amo, vuoi sposarmi....is this ok?


 

Wow it is wonderful and correct


----------



## irene.acler

rudyv said:


> thanks so much, grazie!!!



Yes, "ti amo, vuoi sposarmi?" is perfect!
Good luck!


----------



## spedbaby42

ok so i see how to say all these great things in italian n i plan on poppin the questions in a bout 3 or 4 monthsn i would love to say some of the things you all posted but my problem is i have NO idea on how to pronounce anyhting that u posted except for ti amo which is i love you so if someone could give me some help there i would greatly appreciate it?!


----------



## lsp

spedbaby42 said:


> ok so i see how to say all these great things in italian n i plan on poppin the questions in a bout 3 or 4 monthsn i would love to say some of the things you all posted but my problem is i have NO idea on how to pronounce anyhting that u posted except for ti amo which is i love you so if someone could give me some help there i would greatly appreciate it?!



Plug anything you want to say in here.

p.s. I'm sure everyone is glad you learned a lot already here. Perhaps if you clean up your post for spelling and punctuation, someone can learn from _you_, too.


----------



## spedbaby42

I'm sorry about that guys. It won't happen again. Thanks for the website its very helpful.


----------



## AureliusIam

Well it has been a few years since this thread has been active. I come seeking your assistance translating a proposal to Italian. I have mulled over this thread and coupled with my own preference come up with the following I intend to propose to my love with:



			
				English said:
			
		

> I would like your eyes to be the first light I see as I awake each morning and the perfume of your skin accompany my every step, for eternity. Anna mia, will you Marry me?


 


			
				Italian said:
			
		

> If I am correct: English: Anna mia, will you Marry me? Italian: Anna mia, mi vuoi sposare?


 
Now understand, I know no Italian. I will master this phrase by Sept 9th as this is the day I will be proposing. I am taking her on a trip to Italy. 

She won't know much Italian either. As we are technology buffs, I will text her the a link to a website which will have the english translation to the words. And it will instruct her to reach into her right hand pocket at the very end. Where she will find her engagement ring.

I ask that if you make suggestions or changes to put the english words followed by the italian translation. As there are many posts in here with lots of suggestions on what to say, but its mainly in italian only. I need the english words so I can choose if that is the right path for me.

Thanks for all of your help. And again, I am proposing 9-9-09. I need some time to practice. I am using the link to the web page that pronounces the words. 

Is anyone able to record the italian version to .mp3 format for me? It would help if I can play it over n over n over on my iPod and car stereo to learn it.

Thanks again!


----------



## giuseppee

Quote:
Originally Posted by *English* 
I would like your eyes to be the first light I see as I awake each morning and the perfume of your skin accompany my every step, for eternity. Anna mia, will you Marry me?

Vorrei che i tuoi occhi siano la prima luce che vedo appena sveglio la mattina e il profumo della tua pelle accompagni il mio cammino per l'eternità. Anna mia, mi vuoi sposare?


----------

